# Need help rehoming 2 feral pigeons



## Bec1690 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Rehome 2 feral pigeons Australia*

Hey guys, I'm just wanting to pick your brains or see if anyone else can help me. I agreed to take on some baby pigeons and rear them prior to being licenced as a wildlife carer. This is something clearly we are not meant to do. Two of the birds I raised managed to find their way home after release and have stayed. The difficulty I am having is that having these birds in my pen stops me from continuing to provide care to wildlife which is very distressing to me. I do not have a large block so have limited space for wildlife. They have also taken over the space of my vision impaired pigeon which is distressing for him. I would love to know of anything I could try or anyone who might have capacity to take these guys on so I can continue to do my thing and rescue wildlife. I do not want these birds being harmed in anyway.
I live in Country Victoria in Australia but would be prepared to look at ways to transport birds to other locations if that can be done.

Thanks.


----------

